# Interment Ceremony for Sergeant Shane Stachnik



## Nfld Sapper (9 Sep 2006)

From Forces.gc.ca


Media Advisory
Interment Ceremony for Sergeant Shane Stachnik
MA-06-017 - September 9, 2006

OTTAWA – An interment ceremony for Sergeant Shane Stachnik from 2 Combat Engineer Regiment, will be held Monday 11 September at 2:30 p.m at the National Military Cemetery of the Canadian Forces in Ottawa.

Sergeant Stachnik died on 3 September 2006 in Afghanistan while engaged in an operation supporting Afghan authorities.

-30- 

Note to Editors/News Directors: A media pool is in effect due to space limitations in the immediate area of the ceremony. The National Press Gallery is coordinating the media pool and will share their material with all requesting agencies. Please contact Mr. John Waterfield, (613) 992-6517 in advance of the ceremony to be part of the pool.

For more information on the Department of National Defence or Canadian Forces please contact the Media Liaison Office at (613) 996-2353 or (613)996-2354.


----------



## warpig (9 Sep 2006)

I just got back from the Memorial Services in Pet that most of you probably had a chance to catch a part of on TV. It was incredibly well done in my opinion and a real credit to the hard work of the Rear Parties involved.
It was very Royal-centric in nature, as befitting the men themselves but a lot of attention was devoted to Sgt Shane Stachnik as well, so if the Newf Sapper wasn’t able to be there, your comrade was well remembered and represented.
There was great glowing tributes by family and friends for each soldier, all done with the conviction of bereavement and honestly. I would like to say that those people took it upon themselves to share their personal stories with us at their time of sorrow and it gave us all a chance to know those we didn’t. To them thank you.

I personally served on the ‘03/04 Afghan tour Shane was on, and saw him frequently. I knew frank Melish now for over 5 years and first met Dickey Nolan as a fellow ‘O’ Coy mate in ’88. I didn’t know Privates Graham and Cushley at all, as I had left the Bn before they arrived. I went to the service for my friends but was very glad to have been given the chance to place a face to the names of fellow Royals who have died for you and I, and I found in their Testimonials a gift that will help me keep their memories, as is my duty.

The speech by Col. Thompson was well done and very appropriate. I would like to single out the speech by Maj. Scott as brave, true and stirring, one of the best I have heard at such functions. 

The efforts by the Rear Parties was in every way outstanding. Everything I could see was done in such a manner of intelligence, forethought and sincerity as to be absolutely first rate. My great appreciation for the efforts by all. I would suggest that I saw the Standard for such future ceremonies as I would hope never to have to go to, and for those Royals who couldn’t go, it lived up to the highest traditions of our Regiment. 

I would also mention a great thanks to those old and retired Royals who came from across Canada to be there. I hadn’t seen some of those guys for over 14 years. It turned out to be a great bitter-sweet reunion. It’s a statement of character of these fine men that so many took the efforts to be there to honour their memories. If you can say such events can have silver linings it’s that good people you haven’t seen come home.

Again, it was a exceptionally well done affair. Thank you to all who made it possible.

Sgt Lorne Warawa.


----------



## leesam (23 Nov 2006)

I am the future wife of Sgt. Carrubba.  Sgt. Carrubba was a close friend of SGt. Stachnik for 10 years.  He is truly saddened by his loss and holds Shane close to his heart in his prayers and thoughts.

i met Shane a few times and was able to say he was a wonderful person and an excellent soldier.  I believe he is watching over all the soldiers left in Afghanistan to help them through this tough time.  Sgt. Carrubba is currenlty in Afghanistan and will be returning home in 2007.   He thinks of Shane all the time as he was there when Shane passed on.  

As a future military wife, I can only imagine the pain that his family is suffering and can not even fathom what all you strong men and women are going through over seas.  I would like you all to know that I pray for each and everyone of you in my prayers every day.

I am looking to start a Stachnik foundation and would like to know what it is that the soldiers are in great need of and ask companies and people across Canada to help with donations and contributions to you all.  Please provide me with your input on what you all need from us Canadian citizens so we can start a foundation in Stachnik's name and provide you all with essentials that you need.


----------

